# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Erfahrungsaustausch: Wasserdichte Kameras/Camcorder

## Heiopeiko

Hallo Zusammen,

schreibt doch mal bitte, mit welchen wasserdichten Kameras oder Camcordern ihr schon gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt habt. 
Die Testberichte in den Film- und Fotomagazinen sind ja schn und gut, aber irgendwie sind das halt nie Tests unter den Bedingungen wie sie beim Surfen vorkommen.
Auch die Mglichkeiten/Grenzen von Unterwassergehusen und diesen Waserdichten Fotobeuteln wren bestimmt fr viele hier von Interesse.

Ich selbst bin mit meiner Optio W10 von Pentax sehr zufrieden. Einzig der eingeschrnkte Zoombereich (3x optisch) ist fr Fotos vom Strand nicht so toll. Dafr kann man ohne Sorgen mit der Cam in die Fluten springen und aus nchster nhe Bilder (5MP) und Videos (640x480 mit 30fps) machen. Besonders die Videos sind immer wieder toll, die Auflsung ist so gut, dass man die Videos - auch ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen - im Vollbildmodus betrachten kann.

Persnlich interessiert mich die GoPro Hero 5 mit dem Weitwinkelobjektiv sehr. 
War hat schon so ein Teil? Kann man die Kamera gut an der Gabel/am Mast/am Helm befestigen?

Auch interessant ist die Panasonic SDR-SW20.
Ist die Kamera stabil genug? Wie lange hlt der Akku?


Also, wer von euch auch Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und anderen damit vielleicht die Entscheidung erleichtern will, der kann hier alles zu diesem Thema loswerden.

Viele Gre und viel Spa auf dem Wasser,
Heiko

----------


## poloolli

ist jetzt zwar schon ein jahr alt, aber mich wrde auch mal interessieren, was die go pro hero 5 so draufhat.

----------


## Redaktion

Dieses Foto in den QuickPics ist mit dem 2-Sekunden-Modus der GoPro Hero Wide entstanden (das Original hat 2592x1944 Pixel):
http://www.dailydose.de/quickpic/det...?image_id=2533

In dem Video ber Klaas Voget gibt es Boom Mounts mit der Wide Hero und eine Vogelperspektive - 'Besenstil' Mount ;-)
Die Wide Hero filmt allerdings nur in 512x384 Pixel Bildgre (geringer als PAL- oder NTSC-Auflsung).
www.dailydose.tv/klaasvoget.htm

Fr Fotos reicht die 'alte' Cam aus, fr Videos wird die neue HD-Version wohl ein Kracher sein. Wir werden das Modell im Dezember in Sdafrika testen.

Bei Slowmotion-Video und Serienbildern ist die Casio Exilim FC100 ultimativ, aber weder wasserdicht noch mit Weitwinkel-Optik (ein Muss fr Special Mounts) ausgestattet. Auch dieses Modell werden wir in Krze testen.

Viele Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Hemmetboys

Wir haben die Olympus Mju 750 und 800er im Einsatz. Die sind in einer Neotasche eigentlich immer am Trapez dabei. Anfang Oktober waren wir in Makkum und haben die Dinger auf einen alten Fahrradhelm geschraubt. Rausgekommen ist das hier, wenn wir auch nicht an die Aufnahmen von Claas rankommen. Wir arbeiten dran. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oQuzs1laT4

Alles weitere auch hier http://hemmet.jimdo.com/die-trips-der-hemmet-boys/
Die Actioncam hatten wir noch noch nicht im Einsatz, die Lt sich aber prima auf der Fuschlaufe montieren, luft ca. 2 Stunden.
Gruss
Klaus

----------


## Blublu

Also ich habe auch die GoPro Helmet Cam hier bestellt bevor ich im August 2Wochen an den Ringkbing Fjrd gefahren bin. Die Qualitt hat mich umgehauen! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77HHw75J8Fw
(Kein Sound dabei warum auch immer -.- bldes Youtube aber besser wie gar nichts)
Leider hat sie nach etwa einer halben Stunde angefangen zu beschlagen...keine Ahnung warum. Fotos habe ich auch gemacht und die sind auch sehr gut geworden!
Der einzigste Nachteil ist vlt. das man mit der Helm-Cam aufm Kopf nicht gerade Das Killeroutfit hat aber naja ist und bleibt trotzdem eine sehr gute Cam!

----------


## Hemmetboys

Deine Aufnahmen sind super. wir haben dieses Jahr erst angefangen eine Helmkamera zu basteln. Das die Musik bei YouTube nicht hrbar ist, liegt an den Urheberrechten. Hatte ich auch. Mit AC-DC konnte ich das Video nicht hochladen. Also, anderes Lied ( Fanta4) angebummelt und schon gings. Die werben dann sogar mit "Wollen sie runterladen?" Im brigen hast Du recht, mit der Helmkamera. Die anderen schauen einen an, als ob nicht mehr alle Latten im Segel sind. Egal, das Ergebnis zhlt. 
Gru
Klaus

----------


## Blublu

Habe es auch schon mit anderen Songs probiert, klappt aber nicht und mein erstes Video das ich reinstellte ging auch nur ohne Ton. Auf Myvideo gehts es aber da sagen sie mir das Material sei Rechtswiedrig, keine Ahnung warum. Vlt. wegen dem Wasserzeichen in der Mitte. Nach ein paar Tagen hab ich die Cam dann einfach in die Hand genommen und bin erstmal raus aufs Wasser und dann erst aufgesetzt. Habe mir dazu dann noch 4Sd Card's gekauft und habe jetzt 4h Videomaterial aufm Pc, dazu noch 2h Videomaterial von meiner mum :P 
Aber wie schon gesagt, am Ende zhlt das Ergebniss! (In den besten Momenten hat man sie dann ja eh nicht auf -.-' Die ersten 3Durchgeglittenen Powerhalsen nicht aufgenommen, Cam geholt und dann wars vorbei mitm durchgleiten^^)
Was ich auch noch sagen wollt:
-Wie macht man so ein Foto wie die Redaktion eingestellt hat?  :Big Smile: 
-Wei jemand ob der Unterschied zwischen der neuen GoPro und der alten so gro ist? Kann mir da kein Bild machen...

mfg Tom ^__^

----------

